# Plans for The Morley Mortiser



## Fiddy (Oct 24, 2014)

Pretty neat project - definitely some savings over various jigs out there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm intrigued! Now I want to build one for myself, of course…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

There is a plan and article in Fine Woodworking by Michael Fortune, for this type of jig, that he uses for cutting mortises into chair parts with complex curves. Nearly same concept. it is what I built

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2008/03/01/try-this-versatile-mortising-jig


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> There is a plan and article in Fine Woodworking by Michael Fortune, for this type of jig, that he uses for cutting mortises into chair parts with complex curves. Nearly same concept. it is what I built
> 
> - DrDirt


It does look like that might have been the inspiration for this one. The big feature this one has is the dovetail slots in the face board that the MicroJig MATCHFIT dovetail clamps ride in. They really make it quick and easy to use.

Either way, they are great jigs and really do a good job.


----------

